# animal safe weed killer



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

can any one recomend any must be safe for dogs and cat


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

This site has some useful suggestions on how to get rid of weeds - Homemade Pet Friendly Weed Killer


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i use roundup, its safe as soon as its dry


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i cant remember what we use, will go look for it and find the name, works wonders and is totally safe for pets =D think as with anything else you have to keep the pets away from it till its dry but once dry tis totally safe =) will go look for it after dinner =D


----------

